# Clomid - Day 2



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi all, 

I'm due to start round 2 of Clomid, however I've started my period part way through the day.

Do I need to bleed for a full 24 hours before it's classed as day 2? 

Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks to all


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

When my period started after lunch although I counted it as CD1 I actually took my clomid on days 3-7 instead of 2-6.  Someone else on here was told to do the same by their clinic, mine didn't mention it and I didn't ask as it never occurred to me at the time.  I felt that for me my pcos meant I had too many immature follicles anyway, so taking it too soon would just add to those rather than maturing just one or two.

I've done 7 clomid cycles, 4 on days 2-6 and 3 on days 3-7.  On two of my 3-7 cycles I had a chemical pregnancy and a bfp.  If this pregnancy doesn't work out I think I will only take clomid on 3-7 again.  

Hope that is of some help.


----------



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

stelmat said:


> When my period started after lunch although I counted it as CD1 I actually took my clomid on days 3-7 instead of 2-6. Someone else on here was told to do the same by their clinic, mine didn't mention it and I didn't ask as it never occurred to me at the time. I felt that for me my pcos meant I had too many immature follicles anyway, so taking it too soon would just add to those rather than maturing just one or two.
> 
> I've done 7 clomid cycles, 4 on days 2-6 and 3 on days 3-7. On two of my 3-7 cycles I had a chemical pregnancy and a bfp. If this pregnancy doesn't work out I think I will only take clomid on 3-7 again.
> 
> Hope that is of some help.


That is helpful.

Thanks stelmat


----------

